# North bay shoot!!!!



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

29 more days and counting......we'll be showing up Friday evening, minus one girl (going to a wedding but regretting it ;-) knot sure if we're camping out or not...the bones haven't been good to me lately....we'll see how it goes.
who else is going?
Rick


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

What are the dates?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

August 7 & 8. I'm going to Running Bear even if I have to shoot a freakin' crossbow. Arriving friday afternoon. Wanna ride Serge?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*attn ric*

the magic bus is for sale,, nice and cosy and who cares if it rains>>> Ric the ideal hunting venue.. see you at the bear....:darkbeer: dates are aug 7 & 8th....


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Larry and I will be there along with a box of mushrooms and the fixins.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh ya*

Charles back in the 70`s that would mean a whole different thing... lol lol


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

:darkbeer:John and myself are planning on it, great fun. Yum mushrooms and Ted I hear no pie for you. LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh ya*

A whole lemon mirange pie placed order last year ....... Can`t wait bought lots of fire works lol lol big rockets lol lol .....


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Tomorrow the pilgrimage starts... Hey Rick, are you going to be giving your pet Munchkin bow tossing lessons again this year?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

LOL, my pet munchkin should be showing up there around 3-4 o'clock tomorrow, after last years performance, I think the lesson were for naught. It's just too damn funny watching the inexperienced toss-n-tuner in action, it takes years to accomplish good air time, but I must admit he did try his hardest...."A" for effort
see you there tomorrow night, should be pulling in around 8ish
:darkbeer:Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*packing*

filling the bus up with water as we speak... holding tank was ripe so flushed it out at camp sight so you guys down wind won`t complain.. lol lol ... see you friday afternoon.. or so... weather looks iffy for sunday but who cares right.... 

Drive carefully everyone.. make sure everybody makes it....


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I was speaking to munchkins wife on Tuesday, unless he has a change of heart, he wasn't coming. Marcel and I will be on the road by 1, and will have a few pops by the time you roll in. Even Richard G. is coming, dropped off his tent tonite.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Talk to the munchkin last night, he and Lisa are coming and Lisa is shooting as well....hope she takes it easy of the little guy
see everyone tomorrow night.
Rick, just to be fair, save a cold one for me when I get there.
Rick:darkbeer:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Rick, you're right the munchkin is working this week end, just got off the phone with him, oh well flying solo I guess.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Trapper1 what time do you think you will be arriving?
Rick and I are planning on leaving in the morning.

Ted keep a cold one ice and we'll see you Friday for sure.

It looks like it's shaping up to be a fun weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Geeee... I know the Copter Doctor's planning on coming up, but not a single word from him. If I didn't know better, I might almost think he was busy working... Naahhhhh.. Can't be! lol


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

*North Bay*

There was a seventies?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shoot so far! Lots of great people....and some great scores as well.

Can't wait to get back out there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Another great Running Bear in the books, where else can you share a laugh and song around the fire with shooters from all over the province. This has got to be the most fun of the season.:darkbeer:


----------

